# Yet another Craftsman tractor...



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up this Craftsman LT 1000 today. 17hp Kohler. The guy originally had listed a different tractor for $50, missing the hood & seat. Claimed it "should start". Well, it wasn't gonna start with a broken connecting rod. I passed on that one.

Anyhoo, he also had a LT1000 for sale for $125. He said he thought it needed a carb cuz there was gas in the oil. Got it for $60. Took it home & put some gas in it. Backfires thru carb. Gonna adjust the valves tomorrow & check the flywheel key. Clean it up, sharpen blades, take some nice pictures & list it on craigslist.







It's a 917.272084 with a 42" deck.

Laid a guilt trip on him & since he decided the tractor with the bad engine was going to the scrapper anyway, I asked if I could have a couple plastic parts. He gave me the engine funnel, battery box & brake pedal for free.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You would be great Yankee dickering.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hydraulic lifters, so no adjustment. Back to my original diagnosis; gonna check the flywheel tomorrow to see if the key sheared.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Thomas said:


> You would be great Yankee dickering.


We call it "Horse Trading" down here but I'm sure it means the same thing.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

My suspicion realized!





























Pulled the flywheel after setting piston at top dead center. As you can see, it's 90 degrees off. Spent a whopping 65 cents & threw a new woodruff key in. Cleaned out all the crap, sanded all magnets & contacts, made a valve cover gasket out of card stock.







Cleaned out the carb. Started right up! Now I need to find some nylon bushings for the carb linkage & a retaining clip.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Almost ready for resale.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow impressive. I know who to come to when I'm stumped with the lawn tractor


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bring a 6 pack, we'll get it going.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Deal


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotta get a nylon bushing for the carb linkage & a clip for the carb-to-governor linkage. Oil change & blade sharpening. Ready for resale.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up a nylon bushing for the carb linkage (cost $1). The one in the governor lever was in backwards & kinda mooshed. I pulled it out, installed it in the carb linkage, then installed the new one in the governor lever. The linkage popped right in & stayed put like it should. Changed the oil & filter (filter was included in the original purchase), tried to start it up & the battery was too weak. Gotta check/charge the battery tomorrow. Getting closer...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sat over the winter. Had a potential buyer, so I filled the gas tank, replaced the fuel lines & fuel filter, sharpened the blades & straightened the muffler heat shield. Just in time. Buyer came by to check it out. Sold sold sold sold sold!


----------

